# Honey Is Sick.



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Sigh............. 

So last night Honey was fine. Her usual happy self.

This morning though she is not well.

I awoke to see she had done a poo with blood in it and missed the pee pad. 

So the vet is a 30 second drive down the road from my new house so i took a photo of the poop and went down there.

The vet was so nice. She answered all of my questions and she said it does not sound like Parvo but it could be Colitis or stress related.

I have to keep her quiet and not give her anything oral.
We go back at 1pm today........... at the moment it is 11:40am. She is asleep at the moment and is still pretty active and barking at everything that moves lol.

I will let you all know how she goes.

nic 
xxx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Praying for little honey...I hope it is nothing serious. Bryco has colitis from time to time and its a MESS, not fun to deal with, but nothing life threatening.

If I were you, I would pick up some of your country's equivalent of children's unflavoured pedialyte and mix it with her water 1/2 and 1/2. Every few hours give her 2 ml of this with a syringe whenever you are home with her. I did this with Bryco the first month I had him and his vet is positive it saved his life and kept him stable. Its well worth it  

I hope the little gal recovers quickly...she's a doll!


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks so much. I will look up what they have in Australia in regards to the medication you mentioned.

Fingers Crossed.

After Toby i am not taking any risks. I pretty much went straight to the vet. I am so lucky it is only 500 metres down the road.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

sookey said:


> Thanks so much. I will look up what they have in Australia in regards to the medication you mentioned.
> 
> Fingers Crossed.
> 
> After Toby i am not taking any risks. I pretty much went straight to the vet. I am so lucky it is only 500 metres down the road.


Its not a medication, just like a non-juice children's beverage...it has electrolytes, sugar and salt basically,...helps keep them hydrated is all  Its cheap and a bottle goes a long way.

Your poor heart must have just sank when you saw her poo  Poor thing. fingers crossed too she will be OK


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

OOOOOOO i know what you are talking about they gave that do my 3 year old son when he was sick with the vomiting bug. How is Bryco now??

The vet said she will most likely need medication and if she has a high temp she will need something for that too. 

There is only an hour left and i am like a hawk watching her. She is asleep in the sun right now. Poor little thing. But it has been caught pretty much straight away. There is no vomiting.

Everyone keep your fingers crossed.
There is only 1 hour left until we go and the time seems to be passing soooooooo slowly lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Definitely do what you can to hydrate her. If just plain water, thats still better than nothing.  Let us know what happens and keep us updated!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Stay strong Honey. I hope you get good news.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Keeping little Honey in my prayers =( Bless her. I hope it all went well!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I hope she is getting better and the vet gives you some answers


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Poor little one! I hope Honey is feeling better soon, sending good thoughts from me and Reese and Miley!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

These little guys sure do like to make us worry sick!! Hopefully it's nothing - was it a firmer than usual poop? If not, fingers crossed it's just a harmless parasite that can be cleared up with some cheap antibiotics!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, I hope Honey is ok. Hope this is just a passing thing.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

poor girl  ,hope she is ok
hook worm can also cause blood in poops in dogs .


----------



## ~*Elizabeth*~ (Jul 12, 2010)

awww Poor Honey! Sending lots of love your way! Hopefully, it's nothing serious.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

i hope honey is ok,fingers crossed here.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

wonder whats happening, get well honey


----------



## LisaV (Jul 21, 2010)

fingers crossed it's nothing serious  hp all is well soon, keeping honey in my thoughts xx


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Hugs for Honey ....


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone. Sorry i haven't got back to you. It's been a long day.
I have only just been able to sit down now and have dinner and now with the kids in bed i thought i would let everyone know how she is going.

The vet (who is the nicest vet i have ever met has told me that it is most likely Stress Colitis due to the change in families for her. She said that her colon has become inflamed.
There is no vomiting. When we were there the vet weighed her and she weighs 2.6 pounds. Her temp was fine, she gave her a 1mg shot of Metomide and she gave me 5 Amoxyclav 50 tablets that i have to halve and give to her. Half in the morning and half at night. 
She has to be on a bland diet. The vet said to give her a tablespoon of minced meat 4 times a day.

So we got home and this afternoon i was going to give her the first tablespoon on meat she smelt it and walked away. I a panic i called the vet back and she said nothing oral for 24 hours. She is still happy and barking. But i am trying to keep her quiet so i got out my 3 year olds old port a cot and put in a blanket etc for her.

So i put her in there and she was digging around in there with Milo on the outside looking in all sad like. So i put him in there to. There are both in there asleep now lol. I couldn't help but take a photo of them when they first went in there....


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww bless her heart .... She's so cute (and so is Milo ) hope she feel better soon ..

My Kirby suffers from Colitis ( due to problems when he was a puppy ) and even more so if anything stress's him , so Kirby sends her extra hugs xxx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you changing her food from what she was eating? If so... a food change can cause a bit of a bloody & sometimes mucousy show in their stools. It's quite normal for some dogs as a matter of fact & should improve with more time on the new food. 

At any rate, I'm glad she's not feeling too terrible & hope her digestive tract improves quickly. She's such a cutie her & Milo!


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

MChis said:


> Are you changing her food from what she was eating? If so... a food change can cause a bit of a bloody & sometimes mucousy show in their stools. It's quite normal for some dogs as a matter of fact & should improve with more time on the new food.
> 
> At any rate, I'm glad she's not feeling too terrible & hope her digestive tract improves quickly. She's such a cutie her & Milo!



No i haven't changed her food. They owners before me actually sent some food with her so i have bought exactly the same food. But the vet said to not feed her that and sticks with the basic diet. The poor lil thing is so hungry but i can't give her anything until tomorrow. 

They are cuties.

Milo doesn't know yet but he has been booked in to get de-sexed..... so shhhhhhhhh don't let him know.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

What beautiful pups!

I'm so glad she's gonna be (hungry) but okay!


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha yeah poor thing she is hungry but i don't want to risk anything.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I hope Honeys feel better soon!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Awww...poor baby, hope everything goes ok for you guys....Bailey and Lucy send lots of puppy hugs and kisses! xx


----------

